

Yahoo Sets Fees for BOSS Search Developer Program - okeumeni
http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20110208/tc_pcworld/yahoosetsfeesforbosssearchdeveloperprogram

======
checker659
"There will also be requirements for developers to display Yahoo brands on
their BOSS-based search engines."

Deal breaker.

